
Hey.com is a love letter to the open web - Ask11
https://twitter.com/alekseykulikov_/status/1272887192495566849
======
peace2all
Huh? In what way? Nearly everything they "invented" has been around for years,
and in some cases a decade.

They blasted Apple and Gmail for causing Inbox problems, but all their
"solutions" are common ways we have always managed our inboxes.

[https://mrtechimist.wordpress.com/2020/06/16/apples-email-
an...](https://mrtechimist.wordpress.com/2020/06/16/apples-email-and-
basecamps-new-hey-emails-top-20-features/)

~~~
tjholowaychuk
yeah absolutely nothing new here

~~~
naikrovek
Congratulations. You all missed the point entirely.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
How so? It's just a basic marketing site, nothing newsworthy at all

------
nikolay
If you want a truly spam and effort-free email, use Boxbe [0]. I receive
thousands of emails a day. I've paid to use SaneBox, but then it was losing
important emails and I still ahd to go thrue all emails. Honestly, Hey
deceives people a little - in the beginning, their mailboxes will appear clean
simply because it's a new email account. But will time and autogenerated
senders, Hey will drown in email just like any other service.

[0]: [https://www.boxbe.com/](https://www.boxbe.com/)

------
dbbk
Maybe its web client app is, but the service is not. It's a closed,
proprietary system.

------
skavi
Did anyone actually read the tweets? They appear to be referring not to the
webapp product itself, but to the marketing/information pages.

------
juststeve
No IMAP

